
Finland is winning the war on fake news. Other nations want the blueprint - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/interactive/2019/05/europe/finland-fake-news-intl/
======
aurizon
So Finns are smart and hard to fool, be like them...

------
ddingus
Finland does not have an establishment hostile to it's people right now.

Many western nations do.

If the war on fake news is to be won, it's gonna have to include an honest
discussion, on mainstream, corporate owned media, about corruption and it's
influence on the body politic.

So, which is it?

Get rid of fake news and have a real conversation, or continue with fake news,
but also continue with a very incomplete conversation.

One or the other, pick.

That's no joke. The Finns get news and commentary published from the economic
labor point of view all the time. People in the US, and elsewhere, do not. In
fact, that is damn tough to find here Stateside.

The Finns have a department of the future.

No Finn is losing their home, living in pain (unless medical science is not up
to the task), or struggling out of hand due to medical issues. They have
humane, rational health care.

The Finns recently ran a UBI experiment that didn't deliver the results
anticipated.

The Finns have a reasonably socialized society that adds a lot of value and
security to every Finns life.

The Finn mothers all can go get the baby box. That was a thing began after the
last world war. The idea being every single young Finn gets the same start in
life, and their mother having everything she needs to be a mom proper.

You should read about it:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-22751415](https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-22751415)

Looks to me like they are for sale too. Damn. I had an opportunity to gift one
and didn't know!

The society capable of things like this is a society having an entirely
rational conversation, young, old, wealthy, poor alike.

Despite a much reduced need for the baby box today, it remains extremely
popular. New mothers and fathers alike are eager to find out what is in it,
and carry on a good, solid tradition (and damn smart social policy), likely a
part of their own lives today, again, poor, wealthy alike.

Ours is not having that kind of conversation, and is there any wonder at all
we have a fake news problem?

None kids, and I urge you to think long and hard about all of that. I sure
have.

That blueprint is not complicated:

Government and media actually serving the people will result in the people
gaining trust and affinity for it, which very nicely marginalizes fake news
into the threat it would be, given such a state of affairs.

Get the money out of politics, and do what it takes to publish news and
opinion that is actually speaking with the people, not to them, or for them,
or at them, and the needs and wants of all involved.

To get consideration it must also be given.

